

Why Cloud Storage Use Could Be Limited in Enterprises - edw519
http://www.enterprisestorageforum.com/technology/features/article.php/3843151

======
kakooljay
"There are two reasons for this: bandwidth limitations and the data integrity
issues posed by the commodity drives that are typically used in cloud
services."

Why does using commodity drives entail data integrity issues? Doesn't everyone
use commodity drives? I know Google does
[[http://www.google.ca/#hl=en&source=hp&q=Google+commo...](http://www.google.ca/#hl=en&source=hp&q=Google+commodity+drives)]..

